# Circuito DC para controlar AC



## kal00 (Dic 13, 2009)

Primero que nada muchas felicidades a las personas que conforman esta comunidad, es simplemente increible y es una amplia fuente de informacion para el estudiante como para el profesionista, gracias por su apoyo! Bueno ahora al problema en cuestion:

Digamos que tengo un circuito que actualmente corre en DC, esto es, 9v o 6v de entrada polarizados (digamos una bateria, convertidor de pared AC/DC a 9v o 6v, etc) y que este circuito es un circuito de control, digamos para controlar un motor, lampara, señal de disparo, etc. 

Mi pregunta es: Como puedo pasar este circuito para que el dispositivo a controlar sea basado en AC, como una lampara incandescente o un motor de AC. Aqui un ejemplo:












Estos dos circuitos son "Touch Switch", o sea que simplemente tocando o rozando una placa de cobre ya estaras activando o desactivando el circuito. El primero es el mas simple y tocando los contactos se prende un LED. El segundo es mas complejo pero tiene el mismo principio, sirve para prender algo tocando la placa una vez, y apagar el mismo objeto tocando la placa por mas tiempo.

Si quiero prender y apagar una lampara incandescente, ¿Como hago para no electrocutarme y morir en el intento?

Muchas gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 13, 2009)

¿ Que estas buscando ? algo que encienda y apague solamente o algo que regule ?

Si es el segundo caso te vas aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php
Y pones buscar: *LS7232 *
Hay otro IC aplicado que realiza la misma función pero de momento no recuerdo el código.


----------



## kal00 (Dic 13, 2009)

Gracias por tu respuesta fogonazo, el circuito del LS7232 es muy interesante! pero no busco regular, solo prender y apagar. A final de cuentas tambien busco como implementar un circuito DC que corra en 9v por ejemplo, pero controlando algo AC, como una lampara o motor como de ventilador. Tengo muchos circuitos de luces automaticas, temporizadores, etc. que me gustaria implementar en mi casa, pero dado que estos circuitos son mas que nada para controlar LEDs o motores DC, pues no se como implementarlo en AC.

Me dijeron que alimentando el circuito independientemente (con una bateria o convertidor de pared) y luego sacando el Output del circuito (por ejemplo el pin 3 de un 555) a un rele, y que ese rele controle el paso de corriente a algo AC, se podria hacer sin problema, es esto cierto? y si sí.. que rele se usa? con que caracterizticas? nunca he usado un rele.

Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 13, 2009)

Se puede hacer más fácil con un TRIAC una compuerta CMOS, dame un rato y te busco algo.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Dic 14, 2009)

Aqui te envio un par de circuitos, uno de ellos emplea un optoacoplador entre la etapa de potencia y la de control, es facil de implementar, ademas va la clasica etapa para excitar reles con transistor.


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 14, 2009)

si seria bueno con un rele y un diodo para proteger el transistor


----------



## kal00 (Dic 15, 2009)

Gracias por sus respuestas compañeros.

Los circuitos que me pasaste *Van der Ziel* son muy interesantes, gracias! es algo como lo que buscaba. En el primer circuito usando un TRIAC, que modelo de TRIAC me recomiendas? o son lo mismo? no importa el modelo mientras sea de 10amps a 400v?  hay algun otro modelo de optoatriac? ya que me esta siendo dificil conseguir ese modelo.








Y en este segundo circuito usando un relevador, como pido el relevador? tengo que pedir un relevador especial para AC? si voy a usarlo para prender 2 lamparas incandescentes de 100watts, de cuantos amperes lo pido?







Gracias!


----------



## Van der Ziel (Dic 15, 2009)

Bueno... lo del triac puede ser cualquiera, por ejemplo el Q4010, o el BTA136, son algunas sugerencias, en cuanto al optoacoplador, podriamos ver en un manual de reemplazos varios tipos de optoacoplador, aqui lo importante es que el dispositivo pueda manejar el nivel de voltaje del circuito de potencia, busca estos grupos: NTE3046 NTE3047 NTE3049 o NTE3097. En cuanto a los relevadores, debes escoger segun el voltaje que le vas a aplicar a la bobina, el otro punto es la corriente que manejaran sus contactos, en el caso especifico que mencionas, puedes emplear un relevador muy comùn de 5 patas que puede manejar hasta 10 amperios, que te indiquen algunos modelos y escoges segun lo aqui escrito. Aqui te mando una fotografia del relevador en menciòn.


----------



## kal00 (Dic 17, 2009)

Perfecto, creo que ya tengo la informacion que buscaba   muchas gracias!! Solo otra cosa mas.. abusando de su ayuda. Como podria alimentar un circuito para digamos un 555 (12vDC o aprox) directamente de la linea AC para no usar un voltaje externo? como el de una bateria o un convertidor AC/DC,  y si es posible sin usar un transformador para reducir costos.... gracias de nuevo!

EDIT: y si es posible me podrias decir como usar un rele de 5 patas? gracias! en verdad aprecio su ayuda.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Dic 17, 2009)

Saludos de nuevo... te envio un circuito relativamente fàcil para bajar a 12 voltios, en cuanto al relevador de cinco pines... 2 son conexiones de la bobina, hay un terminal comun (COM = Common), un normal abierto (NO = normal open) y un normal cerrado (NC = normal closed), los terminales de la bobina puedes conectarlos sin importar el sentido, pero debes identificar los terminales de los contactos con un multimetro en la posiciòn de continuidad. Finalmente recuerda que los estados normal abierto y normal cerrado corresponden a la condicion bobina desenergizada. Espero te sirva la informaciòn.


----------



## kal00 (Dic 22, 2009)

Hola *Van der Ziel*, gracias por tu ayuda, perdon por estar ausente estos dias. Ya hice el circuito que me pasaste para convertir AC a DC sin transformador, pero desgraciadamente no me funcionó, incluso lo simule en LiveWire y Proteus pero no me funcionan tampoco, que estaré haciendo mal?






Los valores que usé son los que indica el circuito, el Zener que use es modelo C12PH, y respecto al comentario de usar un capacitor no polar de 1.5uF en vez de los dos electroliticos de 2.2uF... no pude conseguir el de 1.5uF asi que use los dos electroliticos, pero aún asi en la simulacion SI use el no polar, pero tampoco me funciono, espero me puedas ayudar con esto, o si tendras otro circuito pues lo agradeceria tambien. Gracias!!


EDIT: He estado haciendo un poco de lectura en este post:

Fuente de Voltaje Sin Transformador

Ya eh aprendido algo y tienen buenas fuentes, pero todas no dan mas de 50mA, sin embargo el circuito que me pasaste dice que puede dar hasta 200mA, es esto cierto? Me gustaria hacer funcionar esta fuente dada su alta entrega de corriente. Gracias de nuevo.


----------

